# how about an Eldar Warband name Generator.



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

How about a new name generator for Eldar?

I've been looking at making some name lists myself using the same generator style as the Space Marines Generators. 

Would this be any good for use by Heresy Online? :scratchhead:

e.g

1. String One + String Two
2. String One + String Two + String Three
3. String Four + String Five

1.

Agile
Arcane
Black
Burning
Celestial
Crystal
Damned
Dark
Dire
Deadly
Doom
Dread
Eldritch
Eternal
Ethereal
Exiled
Exalted
Golden
Prism
Psychic
Moon
Night
Nemesis
Rune
Silent
Silver
Shadow
Shining
Spirit
Soul
Star
Storm
Sun
Tempest
Twilight
Void
Warp
Wind
Wailing
Wraithbone

2.

Assassins
Avengers
Banshees
Blades
Corsairs
Defenders
Dragons
Eagles
Exodites
Falcons
Ghosts
Guard
Guardians
Guards
Harlequins
Hawks
Hosts
Hunters
Jesters
Knights
Lances
Lions
Outcasts
Phantoms
Pheonix
Pheonixes
Raiders
Reapers
Scorpions
Scouts
Serpents
Seers
Shadows
Singers
Spears
Spinners
Strikers
Vypers
Warlocks
Weavers
Witches


3.

of Asuryan
of Death
of Fate
of Fire
of Fury
of Isha
of Ruin
of the Bloody Handed God
of the Laughing God
of the Webway
of Sorrow


4.

Disciples of
Exodites of
Fury of
Infiltrators of
Lords of
Protectors of
Seers of
Shields of
Sorrow of
Spears of
Stars of
Storm of
Swords of
Tears of
Warriors of
Wind of


5.

Alaitoc
Altansar
Asurman
Baharroth
Biel-tan
Eldrad Ulthran
Fate
Fuegan
Fury
Il-kaithe
Iyanden
Iybraesil
Jain Zar
Kaelor
Karandras
Luggernath
Maugan Ra
Saim-hann
Sorrow
the Damned
Ulthwe
Woe
Wrath
Yme-loc
Yriel


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

You should add "Donkey" and "killers" in to your list


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> You should add "Donkey" and "killers" in to your list


Your obsessed :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

turel2 said:


> Your obsessed :laugh:


Hey, if we dont keep the numbers down......i dread to think


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Needs more boobs.
Could get some good combinations with your lists.

"Eternal Boobs"
"Wailing Boobs"
"Boobs of the Laughing God"


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Hey, if we dont keep the numbers down......i dread to think












(I shall post this every time I hear about donkey slaughter.) :laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Donkey's are like plants. 
You have to cut back on the population to keep it managable...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No more hunting accidents, and accidentally slipping and landing on an (due to the mating season) erect horses phallus then?

+Rep for recognition.


----------

